# What on earth is happening?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've had itching skin on my back that appears to be chronic. I went to UVA Medical Center and spoke with the dermatologist there. He told me I had a skin condition common among older people called "notalgia paresthetica" and prescribed two over the counter medications, i.e. "Sarna Sensitive" (pramoxine) and "Capsaicin Cream" telling me to use the 1st for 2 weeks and, if that did not help, use the 2nd medication for 2 weeks. If neither of those helped call and he would send me a Rx for "Triamcinolone".

After returning home from that 3-hr drive (one way) I got on the net and looked these meds up. The Sarna Sensitive is for "...scrapes, minor burns, insect bites, rash due to poison oak, poison ivy, or poison sumac..." and the Capsaicin (Capzasin) is to "...help relieve a certain type of pain known as neuralgia (shooting or burning pain in the nerves)....also used to help relieve minor pain associated with rheumatoid arthritis or muscle sprains and strains..." I am so totally confused as, when the doctor prescribed these in his office, he told me they were for the itching on my back. (I do not have any of the symptoms such medications are used for...according to the net.)

My faith in doctors is so low; and this is not helping.............


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Do not use the capzasin if there is any broken skin from scratching. It's full of hot pepper and will burn


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The doc gave you two very good ointments for itchy skin.

Sarna Sensitive
“Steroid-free. Relives itching associated with: dry skin, insect bites, poison ivy/oak/sumac, sunburn. Cools and soothes irritated skin.”
Active *Ingredient*: Pramoxine Hydrochloride (1%). Inactive *Ingredients*: Benzyl Alcohol, Carbomer 940, Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Glyceryl Stearate, Isopropyl Myristate, PEG-8 Stearate, PEG-100 Stearate, Petrolatum, Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide, Stearic Acid.
Pramoxine hydrochloride is a local anesthetic, which means it numbs the skin where it is applied to help minimize the sensation of itching and pain.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Capsaicin -derived from peppers
Capsaicin is currently used in topical form for postherpetic neuralgia. This medication is also used on the skin to relieve pain in conditions such as arthritis, psoriasis, or diabetic neuropathy.

Tibor Rohacs is a medical researcher at New Jersey Medical School in Newark. He recently studied how capsaicin works to deaden pain . Researchers already knew that when capsaicin turns on the TRPV1 protein, it’s like turning on a bright light. Whenever the light is on, the person experiences pain. Rohacs and his colleagues then uncovered a chemical chain reaction that later silences this pain. Essentially, he says, the light “shines so brightly that after a while, the bulb burns out.” Then the TRPV1 protein can’t turn back on again. When this happens, the brain no longer finds out about painful sensations. The team published its findings in the journal Science Signaling in February 2015.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Some creative Doc's use medications "off label" that work well. Lots of medications are used that way. 
Ask your pharmacist. Some toe the line, others will answer your questions.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks so much for your responses. I am feeling much better about using these medications now.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Steroid creams are often prescribed for non-descript itching, but an application of any cooling preparation will work just as well. (Steroids reduce inflammation, but if there's no redness or swelling, then there's no inflammation.) An ice pack or, cool water or rubbing alc (evaporates & cools the skin) will work just as well, but only for a short time. It's not the steroid that works, but the carrier cream/oil it's made with.

Capsaicin works by employing the principle of extinction-- the nerve fibers carrying the itch (or pain) signal are irritated by the hot sauce and they finally poop out and quit sending the signal.

"Notalgia parasthetica" can be loosely translated as "we don't know what the hell it is." ...Unexplained, new, persistent itching can be the harbinger of occult carcinoma and not dismissed lightly.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

motdaugrnds said:


> I've had itching skin on my back that appears to be chronic. I went to UVA Medical Center and spoke with the dermatologist there. He told me I had a skin condition common among older people called "notalgia paresthetica" and prescribed two over the counter medications, i.e. "Sarna Sensitive" (pramoxine) and "Capsaicin Cream" telling me to use the 1st for 2 weeks and, if that did not help, use the 2nd medication for 2 weeks. If neither of those helped call and he would send me a Rx for "Triamcinolone".
> 
> After returning home from that 3-hr drive (one way) I got on the net and looked these meds up. The Sarna Sensitive is for "...scrapes, minor burns, insect bites, rash due to poison oak, poison ivy, or poison sumac..." and the Capsaicin (Capzasin) is to "...help relieve a certain type of pain known as neuralgia (shooting or burning pain in the nerves)....also used to help relieve minor pain associated with rheumatoid arthritis or muscle sprains and strains..." I am so totally confused as, when the doctor prescribed these in his office, he told me they were for the itching on my back. (I do not have any of the symptoms such medications are used for...according to the net.)
> 
> My faith in doctors is so low; and this is not helping.............


So you went to UVA..one of the best ever. I took many patients there during my days as a medic. Try the creams as he prescribed...the Capzasin is used to attack the nerves just under the skin...a topical. It may work. I don't know that the Sarna will target your problem. They will not hurt you and may be what you need. Is the itch constant? Have you had any back injuries lately? Think of anything new you may have used lately. "Notalgia Paresthetica" is pretty common---I have had it, but it gradually goes away. I had it right below my right shoulder blade. Good luck


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You are both so helpful, though a probable cancer is frightening.... Thanks so much for the information and testimony. Yes I figured it was probably a catch-all diagnoses; but at least it was called something that seemed to fit. It does appear to be diminishing so maybe it will just go away. Anyway I did purchase both meds...quite expensive meds too...so I'll find out. So far the Sarna helps "slightly" with the itching for a short time...using it as prescribed, i.e. twice a day. After 2 weeks if itching continues will try the Capzasin.

Yes the itch has been constant for over 2 yrs.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

motdaugrnds said:


> You are both so helpful, though a probable cancer is frightening.... Thanks so much for the information and testimony. Yes I figured it was probably a catch-all diagnoses; but at least it was called something that seemed to fit. It does appear to be diminishing so maybe it will just go away. Anyway I did purchase both meds...quite expensive meds too...so I'll find out. So far the Sarna helps "slightly" with the itching for a short time...using it as prescribed, i.e. twice a day. After 2 weeks if itching continues will try the Capzasin.
> 
> Yes the itch has been constant for over 2 yrs.


mine itched for over two yrs also. One day it was just gone. I never changed anything. I don't mean to be nosy, but did the doc tell you a probable cancer might be the cause? Mine was most likely caused by an auto accident ---good luck to you and keep us up on what's happening


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

mine itched for over two yrs also. One day it was just gone. I never changed anything. I don't mean to be nosy, but did the doc tell you a probable cancer might be the cause? Mine was most likely caused by an auto accident ---good luck to you and keep us up on what's happening


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

motdaugrnds said:


> though a probable cancer is frightening....


Just to clarify.....nobody said "probable" cancer.

It is POSSIBLY cancer....and should be followed. It is also possibly aliens, but probably not


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement. I concluded the "probable cancer" from what Doc (our forum "doc-") said, "...persistent itching can be the harbinger of occult carcinoma..." The research I found on this scared me. 

LOL Thanks for the humor boatswain2PA...........nothing would surprise me about this earth except my belief in spiritual matters negates an "alien". LOL


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, it has been a full week using the "Sarna Sensitive"; and I cannot tell it helped at all. In fact the itching, which was subsiding somewhat prior to seeing the doctor, now seems to have increased.


----------

